

Functional Programming Comes to the Macintosh – Introducing Swift - sethev
http://www.goodmath.org/blog/2014/06/23/functional-programming-comes-to-the-macintosh-introducing-swift/

======
_random_
Read it with a little grain of salt. Author seems to be clueless about C# (one
of the sources of inspiration for Swift):

"I don’t think of C# as mainstream. It’s probably to do with the kind of thing
that I do for a living; but a proprietary language that only works on Windows,
which is a platform that I have zero access to."

Mono, Unity3d, Xamarin etc.

